# Converting Saltwater tank to Freshwater?



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone here successfully changed over a saltwater tank to be used as freshwater? I've aquired a great 33 gallon tank that the previous owner had set up as a saltwater, but I think I'm leaning more towards using it as a freshwater. What is the best way to clean out the tank to get all the salt out so it doesn't harm the fish? 

Also, it came with a filter (one of the type that hangs off the back of the tank) that's practically brand new and in great shape. It can be easily cleaned out except for the U turn in the tube that sucks up the water from the tank (sorry my terminology is rusty, I haven't had a tank in years LOL). That has some obvious salt (and maybe algae? something) build up in it. If it can't be completely cleaned out, will it harm the fish to run it like that, or will I end up having to buy a new one?

Thanks!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

As long as the tanks seals are good and it holds water it should be fine. Whatk ind of HOB (hang on back) filter is it, im sure its good for fresh and salt water. Just clean everything really good with some warm water.


----------



## *Angie* (Sep 29, 2010)

The tank should hold water, the previous owner was using it up until about a week ago, when she sold off her fish because she's moving and didn't want to move her tanks. 

The filter is an aquaclear power filter, I believe the 50 model. It uses a foam insert and activated carbon.

So if there's a small amount of salt residue left after cleaning, it shouldn't harm the fish, you think? I've read conflicting information about using bleach and/or vinegar to clean it, but the idea of both kind of make me nervous.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Im pretty sure you need to add some bio rings along with the foam inserts and if you choose the carbon. I wouldnt use viniger or bleach, there really is no need, there is nothing warm water and a nice scrub brush cant fix.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Go to your local fish store and they should have the media pieces for your AC filter. There's the sponge, carbon (if you use it) and the bio-max rings.


----------

